# TOC Bicycle  CASH IN HAND



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I am looking for a TOC Bicycle a Racycle, iver Johnson I like the bigger sprocket bikes. Looking for 23-24 inch frame no missing head badges dings, dents or damage to the frame, fork or bottom bracket. I am not sure what I want but I have sold a huge project and now have cash to buy.

I still wish I could have bought Lawrences Racycle that thing was sweet


----------



## steve doan (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a 1901 Spalding shaft drive that is almost perfect.  Steve Doan 563-920-8889


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 16, 2015)

johnnybentwrench said:


> Hi Everyone, I am looking for a TOC Bicycle a Racycle, iver Johnson I like the bigger sprocket bikes. Looking for 23-24 inch frame no missing head badges dings, dents or damage to the frame, fork or bottom bracket. I am not sure what I want but I have sold a huge project and now have cash to buy.
> 
> I still wish I could have bought Lawrences Racycle that thing was sweet



Sent you a PM, johnnybentwrench


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 16, 2015)

steve doan said:


> I have a 1901 Spalding shaft drive that is almost perfect.  Steve Doan 563-920-8889





Is the "Spalding" shaft drive a factory "RED HEAD"???


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I don't want a shaft drive bike.

I have a good amount of money and want a racer model, Racycle, Pierce or another race model with good tires and chain.
Prefer original paint but will  buy restored


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 23, 2015)

johnnybentwrench said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't want a shaft drive bike.
> 
> I have a good amount of money and want a racer model, Racycle, Pierce or another race model with good tires and chain.
> Prefer original paint but will  buy restored





Don't Like My SNELL 1898-1903 Racer??


----------



## bricycle (Mar 23, 2015)

I have several TOC's. Few TOC have Large sprockets. The height and sprocket type you are seeking are the most desired cycles, thus, most have already found homes. If you want to ride a "fixie", it is better to have a small sprocket type, difficult enough to ride a fixie without trying to stop at the speed a large sprocket one will deliver....
I have :
26.5" tall 1894ish Crescent I believe, have badge, but not OG badge repainted green, sm. c/whl.
24" 1895-6 ish Crawford I believe, but no badge, does have nice filigree on og maroon frame, smaller c/whl.
22" 1902 ish? Cleveland 132 with badge and backing 26 skip? c/whl
21.5?" 1898ish Hawthorne (building badge) but has some dings, frame bent a tad from fork accident, solar chainwheel(kool) smaller c/whl.
21-22" 1900ish Hawthorne No.1 badge, redone in black. 26 skip c/whl.
$400 ish to $1100 ish, can buy with as little or as many parts as you wish (not fussy)....


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 23, 2015)

I know the bikes I am looking for are desired thats why I sold a long term project to have a bunch of cash for the right bike. John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 23, 2015)

Speaking of long term projects; Tyler has a racycle frame w/ the bb intact here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Rac...rocket-Vintage-Wood-Wheel-Bike-/381193520800?


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 23, 2015)

delete


----------

